# Difference between



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

I went to my local petstore and asked if they carried blackworms. They said no but they carry bloodworms both live and dryfrozen. What are the difference between the two and are there any harms in feeding bloodworms that i should be aware of. Thanks


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

usually P's bigger than 2'' wont go for bloodworms... but its a great food for babys... freeze dried is a bitch cuz it floats so if your P's are small get some frozen blood worms...

if they're bigger than 2'' just feed white fish fillet, shrimp, and nightcrawlers with ocasional clean feeder treats


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

In my knowledge blackworms and bloodworms are the same thing. I fed all my fry bloodworms when they were dime size as well and moved them up to krill and the typical p diet. It is better though to feed the frozen blood worms, as the live ones have a tendency to carry disease due to the way you have to keep them. (They usually sit in a pool of live and dead bloodworms) Plus there are mixed cubes that have bloodworms, krill, and brine shrimp all together in cube form with various vitamins added to it. MUCH better than live blood worms.

edit: typo


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> usually P's bigger than 2'' wont go for bloodworms...


 Mine still do - they're 7-8" in size








But I have to add they go after just about anything I drop in their tank...

Live's always more nutricious, but freeze-dried is the best way to preserve the nutritional value of food. So in the end, I doubt it makes much of a difference wheter you get freeze-dried or live.
Personally, I prefer either freeze-dried or frozen food for my pleco's (my piranha's get larger food items, but won't hesitate to go after much smaller things when I feed their pleco tank mates...)


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > usually P's bigger than 2'' wont go for bloodworms...
> ...


 mine dont even give bloodworms a second look







i guess they like the smelt and shrimp better


----------



## 6Ps (Oct 7, 2004)

I just baught 10 mini feeders and 5 medium feeders. I put all feeders in at the same time on monday after not feeding them after 2 months and this morning only 2 mediums were alive. So this evening I just put in some live bloodworms and frozen brine and krill and they ate all of that too. I gues when you dont eat for 2 months youll eat everything and anything in your tank.


----------



## Ashfury (Oct 3, 2004)

Try Going to a local fishing shop and buying earth worms from there. They are very safe and have no chemicals added and i can guaraentee that the p's will anilate them and they make a very high protein meal.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Ashfury said:


> Try Going to a local fishing shop and buying earth worms from there. They are very safe and have no chemicals added and i can guaraentee that the p's will anilate them and they make a very high protein meal.


 yea mine rip the hell outta worms... one of their favorites


----------

